# dragon lasers, best prices by far



## c0ldshadow (Oct 26, 2006)

check out the prices at http://dragonlasers.com

blows everything else out of the water. they appear to be great lasers too. lots of talk about them on lasercommunity.com. my friend got a 55mw and he can melt plastic with it, and light matches


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 26, 2006)

has anyone ever ordered a laser from them?


----------



## archangel080 (Oct 26, 2006)

How are those prices blowing everything else out of the water?


----------



## D Nichl (Oct 26, 2006)

It's the same lasers wicked used to sell.


----------



## LawLight (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not so sure about the quality...

Law


----------



## yellow (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice link, nice prices


Sorry for the highjack 


> my friend got a 55mw and he can melt plastic with it, and light matches


this means using the laser indoors and at short distances, right?
Any kinds of safety equipment necessary?

I am planning some kind of 15-35 mW to improve to my (1st) 5 mW greenie.
Still primary use outdoors is signaling, but what if there is an object nearby when moving the dot? Could the beam reflections hurt?
Having pets chase the dot will also be one use.


----------



## Grin (Oct 27, 2006)

nice, but there is no shipping to my country


----------



## F360 (Oct 27, 2006)

Grin said:


> nice, but there is no shipping to my country



Where are you from?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2006)

yellow said:


> ...Having pets chase the dot will also be one use.


You should never, _never, *NEVER*_ use a laser above 5mW as a pet toy.
Just my 2¢ on the matter.


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Oct 27, 2006)

A lot of people have been making a mess of LC forums about this. A lot of people seem to blame a company like WL for actually making a profit.. Anyways

This is legit though. Not a scam, and based off of my conversations with CNI, this price actually is possible if they buy in large enough quantities (assuming they have a small profit margin). As for quality, that is questionable as I know I've never seen a CNI black/gold perform well at 125mW. You might need to warranty a few times to get a unit close to spec.

Also note, that like WL, the stats on their site like <1.2mRad are bogus unless CNI critically changed their models (I will get in 11 of them direct from CNI soon, so I can check it out then). Cust. serv. also told me that the ratings are outputs tested over 60 seconds. I really cant believe that, unless they had evrything set up for the absolute optimum temperature to be maintained. I can't picture more than 10% of '>125mW' models doing >110mW stable for >60s from what I've seen so far. Also, the 125mW models are likely not 125mW from the start, so I'd not suggets buying anything greater than their 95mW model.

That said, for someone looking for a basic powerful greenie of not the best quality, at the prices this is a VERY good deal.


----------



## luvlasers (Oct 29, 2006)

The best prices so far???

Well see for yourself

Green 532nm laser pointers

wickedlasers dragonlasers
15mW $99.99 $89.99
35mW $159.99 $109.99
55mW $209.99 $139.99
75mW $259.99 $159.99
95mW $369.99 $209.99
125mW $499.99 $269.99

Keep in mind that prices are not everything and that wicked has a long established reputation for service.

As for being a scam, well Dragon is not a scam because they have a number of customers who have already given positive feed back. Some of them are ex wicked customers. If they can go the distance like wicked, that remains to be seen.

On the surface, dragon clearly is the best buy price wise. The other points that are worth considering are customer service (as mentioned), shipping (both shipped from China by courier), product quality (identical stats and design), warrantee and reputation.

If you check out www.dragonlasers.com you can see they have live help. The last time i looked though it was unavailable, could be time difference.


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 29, 2006)

i see a very violent price war in the not so distant. i can see some sabotage and moles in these factories!


----------



## Athoul (Oct 31, 2006)

Well keep in mind those prices are apparently sale prices, so they may not remain that low. Also Wicked no longer sells the CNI models, from my understanding due to quality issues. The new models that Wicked offers are indeed much more stable then the CNI's. Thus far I've not heard of any not being in spec either. Anyway that being said, WL and DL sell different products, so I dunno about a price war...


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 31, 2006)

is this a "you get what you pay for?" or is this a real bargain for a decent pointer!
would you risk $209 for a 95mw pointer? and if customs conficate the pointer will dragon laser make every attempt to either replace or refund?


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 1, 2006)

Would these be good lasers to start off with? I've never had a laser before. Should I start with a 5mw or 15mw??? I want to be able to point the stars and show my gf various constellations. I'm not interested in burning or melting anything either. I'd prefer something of good quality that wont break the bank.


----------



## Athoul (Nov 1, 2006)

If you are jsut interested in star pointing, a 15mW laser is really all you need. It will be clearly visible at night, and makes a great laser for pointing out stars. Higher outputs tend to get mixed opinions, some feel they are to bright and take away from the stargazing experience, others feel it reduces your night vision (which if powerful enough would).


----------



## yellow (Nov 2, 2006)

just started with a <5 mW greenie.
Even this one has a beam clearly visible at night (city area with much spill light), at cloudy day the dot is visible outdoors for some 30-50 meters, 
and You can also use it as a pointer indoors. 

As several ppl have mentionned, even a 15 mW will be much too powerful for these "normal" laser uses (pointer, pet trainer, ...)


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for your responses. Another question as I'm searching and researching for a laser is.....how do you know if you are getting a good quality laser pointer?? Should I stick with a certain manufacturer or website??


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 2, 2006)

You should buy from a respected seller. Generally speaking, ebay is your worst option, as bad pointers and scams are all too frequent. I'd suggest AtlasNova, Laserglow, Wickedlasers, etc. All part of this comunity and respectable, with good customer support.

Also, 15mw is plenty for starpointing, you won't be disappointed . But, if you do buy one of those, don't use it for presentations and pet training/playing. It's too powrfull for that.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks jkaiser ! I'm most likely going to get a 5mw (to play with the cats and indoor use) and a 15mw (star pointing).


----------



## c0ldshadow (Nov 2, 2006)

my friend got a 55mw and is able to light matches with it. the IR filter is intact he said. he can also melt balloons


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 2, 2006)

yellow said:


> just started with a <5 mW greenie.
> Even this one has a beam clearly visible at night (city area with much spill light), at cloudy day the dot is visible outdoors for some 30-50 meters,
> and You can also use it as a pointer indoors.
> 
> As several ppl have mentionned, even a 15 mW will be much too powerful for these "normal" laser uses (pointer, pet trainer, ...)


 
What 5mw greenie did you start out with if I may ask? I'm looking for one myself for the same reasons you stated.


----------



## yellow (Nov 4, 2006)

Of course You can 

I had a red pointer for years, but very dim.
Now the greenie.
But it was/is a cheap E-Bay model and the output is not very stable.
I am thinking of getting another <5mw one from one fo the respected sellers here (nothing available in shops here in Austria).

If the normal 5 mW output is, what my model pushes when shaken a bit (poor contacs to batteries) and warmed, then it is way enough for me.

btw, it is cloudy here atm, no beam visible, but the green dot clearly appeares on any neighbours house, the red not even within a few meters.
using it with 2 aaa Ni-Mh rechargeables...


----------



## JHaro (Nov 6, 2006)

dragonlasers page seems to come up blank for me. i'm using mac/safari. does anyone have the same problem? are they out of business now?


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm using windows xp pro and explorer 6 with no problems


----------



## axolotls (Nov 7, 2006)

luvlasers said:


> The best prices so far???
> 
> Well see for yourself
> 
> ...



Dragon raised their prices for more profit I supposed (Supply and Demand).

I am most likely going to go through Pseudonomen because I'll gladly pay more for someone to test it and have it sent CONUS.


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 2, 2006)

axolotls said:


> Dragon raised their prices for more profit I supposed (Supply and Demand).
> 
> I am most likely going to go through Pseudonomen because I'll gladly pay more for someone to test it and have it sent CONUS.


 
How did you go getting some laser pointers through Pseudonomen?


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 12, 2006)

did anyone get laser pointers through pseudonomen???

If you have a good deal, share the love


----------



## axolotls (Dec 12, 2006)

yes. i got mine from him a month ago after i made that post.


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Axo, how much did you pay for it and what power was it?


----------

